# Nice Luther Bible Desktop Wallpaper



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 10, 2009)

Eisenach, Germany, Luther-Translated Bible, Photo of the Day, Picture, Photography, Wallpapers - National Geographic

Thought you all might like this wallpaper!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW! that is beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 10, 2009)

What I find utterly amazing is that an organization as liberal, earth goddess worshipping and Christ hating as National Geographic would post such a photo. It is nothing less than miraculous!

Theognome


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 10, 2009)

Theognome said:


> What I find utterly amazing is that an organization as liberal, earth goddess worshipping and Christ hating as National Geographic would post such a photo. It is nothing less than miraculous!
> 
> Theognome



I know - I was surprised when I saw it!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 10, 2009)

A little Photoshop editing on the bottom panel and I'm good to go.


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 10, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> A little Photoshop editing on the bottom panel and I'm good to go.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 10, 2009)

Someone holler at Re4mdant.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, what am I not seeing in the bottom panel that needs editing? Is there a 2nd Commandment violation or something?


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 10, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Okay, what am I not seeing in the bottom panel that needs editing? Is there a 2nd Commandment violation or something?



No - just the National Geographic stuff. Nothing serious, but if you are like me and don't really like those guys anyway...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 10, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, what am I not seeing in the bottom panel that needs editing? Is there a 2nd Commandment violation or something?
> ...



Ah, gotcha!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 11, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> Someone holler at Re4mdant.



Thanks I am all over this one


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 11, 2009)

Taylor, you be the man! I love how this looks as a desktop background.


----------



## re4med (Apr 11, 2009)

> A little Photoshop editing on the bottom panel and I'm good to go.


 
Would you be willing to share your photoshopped version? I have the original on my desktop now and it looks really nice!


----------



## caddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Nice!

Beautiful on my 24 iMac : )

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 09:31:28 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> A little Photoshop editing on the bottom panel and I'm good to go.



Amen

I'm working on that now !


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 11, 2009)

re4med said:


> Would you be willing to share your photoshopped version? I have the original on my desktop now and it looks really nice!



Check your Hotmail account.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Taylor looks great as my background. Afraid I don't know how to edit it but still looks good.


----------



## re4med (Apr 11, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> re4med said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be willing to share your photoshopped version? I have the original on my desktop now and it looks really nice!
> ...


 
Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 11, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> A little Photoshop editing on the bottom panel and I'm good to go.



Could you send me an edited version, please


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 11, 2009)

Bah Martin, just use paint and pull the bottom panel up about halfway up the black rectangle. (This assumes you have your start bar on the bottom of the screen, since if you remove the entire rectangle you will then cover part of the picture with your start bar.) This is my new background and it's purdy! Indeed, Taylor, "thou art the man!"


----------



## Berean (Apr 11, 2009)

Use almost any photo app's crop function. Just crop off the bottom.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 12, 2009)

Send me email: amr AT askmrreligion DOT com and I will email you a cropped version.

File size: 3+ MB


----------



## shackleton (Apr 12, 2009)

Theognome said:


> What I find utterly amazing is that an organization as liberal, earth goddess worshipping and Christ hating as National Geographic would post such a photo. It is nothing less than miraculous!
> 
> Theognome



It's an Easter miracle.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 12, 2009)

This looks great! Thanks for this


----------

